
The Criminal Silicon Valley Is Thriving - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/29/opinion/the-criminal-silicon-valley-is-thriving.html
======
thorwasdfasdf
they're basically saying there's a vast oversupply of tech talent in Europa
and because they can't get hired by legitimate tech companies, they start
working for criminal enterprises in hacking, etc. too many smart people in the
world, not enough opportunities :(

~~~
chewz
> too many smart people in the world, not enough opportunities :(

There is enough opportunities and more every day. But I would rather make
honest living as a thief then work for FAANG.

